# Male 9 yo in Hawaii



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Very, very last minute. Not sure why they wrote to GSRNE...maybe just trying anything. 
Chris


-------- Original Message --------
Subject: GERMAN SHEPARD TO BE PUT DOWN SUNDAY, 1/10/10
Date: Sat, 9 Jan 2010 6 pm Eastern time
From: [email protected]



Hello,

A Golden Retriever, age 13, and a German Shepard, age 9, who have always been together, are scheduled to be put down tomorrow, Sunday, 1/11/10. They were brought to a shelter in Hawaii yesterday. We think their owner died. They have both been assessed and their temperament is good for adoption. However the chances of them being adopted, due to their age and especially as a pair, is non-existent in their current situation. Do you know how we can offer them immediate help?

We are prepared and capable of flying them to Salt Lake and assuring they are delivered to a place they can stay. We do not have a place for them, but would contribute financially to their support at a good home which would assure they would happily live out their lives together. 

I understand the Golden Retriever is arthritic and both dogs require some dental work. 

I look forward to hearing from you.

Hank Boland
Salt Lake City, UT
801-556-9083


----------

